# ASPC Sales/Auctions



## ponienut (Feb 25, 2008)

Does anyone know where I can find ASPC auctions and when they will be held?


----------



## Leeana (Feb 25, 2008)

Hi

The Taylor Pony Farm has their annual pony sale every may. I believe this year the date is may 10th. I have been keeping an eye on their auction catilog and looks like tons of nice ASPC mares and young amhr/aspc fillys and colts will be available. They are located in West Unity Ohio, about 35 minutes from here




.

www.TaylorPonyFarm.com

They also just recently put up new winter photos of many of the horses



.


----------



## Lewella (Feb 25, 2008)

The Mid American Consignment Pony Sale will be held on June 14th in Abilene Kansas. Contact Don & Julie Chegwidden at [email protected] for more information. Catalog will be available online - contact me for a link to it closer to sale date (I do the catalog and read pedigrees at the sale).


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 25, 2008)

There is the North Texas Pony Sale every October in Sulphur Springs, TX. Here is the link:

North Texas Pony & Miniature Horse Sale


----------

